# correct tire inflation pressure for 94 sentra E?



## asleep06 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi there 94 Sentra owners,

My tire information placard got ripped off somehow, and I was wondering what the information on it says.

I'd especially like to know the correct tire inflation pressure for the front and rear tires.

I have a 1994 Sentra E (GA16DE 1.6L).

Thank you.

Albert


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello Albert,

I have a 1993 Sentra XE (GA16DE 1.6L) and the placard in my door says 32PSI front and 29PSI rear. I'm pretty sure it's the same for your car, as they are almost identical cars.

Hope that helps.


----------



## asleep06 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## John LJH (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Check the side of the tires, most tires tell you what you should have in them for tire pressure. When I bought my Pathfinder the guy told me the shocks were bad.  Well I checked the side of the tire and it said it was to have 50 PSI Cold (my tires are 31x10.50x15 so they are big tires) The tires on my Pathfinder when I bought it only had 25 PSI in them. Well the front shocks are bad, but the rear are in great shape yet. When it comes to tire pressure always read the tires, you may need a magnifying glass to see the lettering, but most will tell you what you need in them. Tire Pressure is a big problem and you can tell, by all the tires pieces that are laying along the roads. Most tire failures are from under inflated tires, and it is also a gas robber too. I check my tires every weekend.

GOD BLESS!!!
John


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you for posting John. I'm afraid that what you wrote simply isn't true. The pressure written on the side of tires is the MAXIMUM safe pressure the tire can be inflated to. The same tires are used for many different car models with different weights and so on. So car manufacturers each come up with the optimal tire pressures for each particular car model. In fact the specified pressures for the back tires can even be different from the front (for example with the Nissan Sentra). In most cars you can find the factory specified tire pressures on a placard or sticker on the door jamb of the driver's side door. For the 93 Sentra the fronts should be 32PSI and the rear 29PSI. For a bigger vehicle like a Pathfinder you'll probably find the pressures should be something like 35PSI front and back. Putting in 50PSI would give you a very rough ride, poor and possibly unsafe handling, and prematurely wear out your tires and suspension.


----------



## John LJH (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi again,

It is true that a lot of times it is printed on the tire the Maximum tire pressure and I did not know that some vehicles have different tire pressure for the front and rear of the vehicle, that is news to me, but then I am not up on everything. I do know that the tires I am running call for a cold pressure of 50 PSI and that is what I am running in them. The handling is great without the severe top heavy feel of most SUVs. I also know that the wrong tire pressure is the killer of a lot of tires, not to mention gas mileage. I to know that when people put tires on there car they never check them again until they go flat.

I am not telling you that you are not right, because as I have said I am not up to knowing everything about all cars and I am new to Nissans. I thank you for setting me right about the different tire pressures. This is something I did not know.

Thank You and GOD BLESS!!!
John


----------

